# (((Just another Glass Blowin board freek)))



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, definitely got some interesting grass...er glass there.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

*Thanks bro!*

I work hard on it ! 

Cant wait for it to snow!


----------

